# Problem in instaling Medal of honor-airborne



## HITMAN007 (Sep 4, 2009)

i had downloaded medal of honor -airborne and i was trying to setup the file 
but when i try to open the setup file there is a massage showing to me said that (the video card you are running is not supported) why my video card is Intel 1gb but i have alot of games and its working like sims3.need for speed,general zero hour.plz help me


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Post your system specs.
If its an integrated Intel chip, then it probably isnt compatible. Some games, such as NFS, Sims3 etc, are designed humbly to use lower-powered graphics chipsets, while some games will just not run unfortunatly. You can try updating drivers, but that may not resolve it.

-Mick.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Please read the rules. We do not provide support for illegally downloaded material.


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Hah! My mind skipped over the "downloaded" part.

Although, it could have been from something like Steam or Direct2Drive??

-Mick


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

As has been said, we do not provide support for illegal copies of games. This thread will be closed. If you purchased the game legally, send me a PM to explain, and I will reopen the thread for you.


----------

